# Haunt name?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

While packing things away this year, we started talking about the idea of having an official name for our haunt/display. I guess wanting to have some kind of archway spanning our cemetery columns helped push the idea along but I didn't want an archway that just says "Cemetery". I've seen a lot of these threads and normally could come up with some ideas but maybe the post H'ween burnout has struck so the creative juices aren't at peak flow. Anywho....a little backround on our set-up; It's a walk through that encompasses our front yard (always a traditional graveyard). There is a castle wall facade that goes across the driveway and serves as a sort of que line to allow groups in. We do a scene on the back patio and another in the garage, and patrons exit out a back gate to the neighbors driveway.
I live in Erie. PA so something with the name "Eerie" is certainly an option.
I like the word "Manor" to reflect an old estate setting or even castle. Just can't put the right words together. Any suggestions would be great and will be incorporated into the arch for next year. So, other than Eerie Manor, what'cha got?
Gracias!
The castle facade


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

what street do you live on? Sometimes that sounds great with manor or cemetery.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Morbid Manor

Eeriewood Manor

Eerie Fells Manor

Eeriefoul Manor

Giggleswick Manor (okay, just kidding about that one - there is a place in Yorkshire with that name, so I had to share it)


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

how about - Eerie Estates ?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I the word-play with Eerie....I think you should stick with it.

Castle Eerie

Eerie Manor


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> what street do you live on? Sometimes that sounds great with manor or cemetery.


It's a numbered street os it wouldn't sound good with much of anything, although we had thought of this.



sharpobject said:


> how about - Eerie Estates ?


Actualy, we almost bought one of those Halloween real estate signs this year from Michaels. One of them read Eerie Realty. Eerie Estates isn't bad.



Haunted Bayou said:


> I the word-play with Eerie....I think you should stick with it.
> 
> Castle Eerie
> 
> Eerie Manor


Eerie Manor is on the short list. We like the "Erie" reference.
Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm... How 'bout MystErie Manor?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Lewlew is on to something!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about DrEerie Manor?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

EErie Aerie

Evil Eerie Cemetery

Evil Aerie Mortuary

EErily Cemetery

Eerie Queerie Cemetery (try fitting THAT on your arch..)

Grotesquerie Cemetery

Grotesqueery Cemetery

Grostesqueerie Cemetery

Strangeerie Cemetery

Eldritch Manor







And the people who work on your haunt are the Evil Aerie Cemetery coterie...LOL. I am such a dork.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> And the people who work on your haunt are the Evil Aerie Cemetery coterie...LOL. I am such a dork.


LMAO, no, you're not, you're inspired


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> EErie Aerie
> 
> Eerie Queerie Cemetery (try fitting THAT on your arch..)
> 
> ...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey- don't pi$$ off the dead- they may come back to gitcha! Who wants LIBERACE haunting them?? LMAO....
"Hon...do you hear piano music from the front yard??"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

lewlew said:


> Hmmmmm... How 'bout MystErie Manor?


very clever! I like this one so far. :voorhees:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Hmmmmm... How 'bout MystErie Manor?


Hmmm....I keep coming back to this. Definitely a contender


----------

